# Rogan at home



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Here are just a few pics from Rogans first few days with us! He's an amazing puppy and SO smart! I'm just amazed at how smooth this transition has been, he's really quite remarkable!  
I've already taught him to sit on command and come (kinda lol) and he's walking on a leash really well! He's done great with the crate training, every night is a bit better then the last; last night I think we were only up with him 4 times! YAY!
As you can see, Rogan is very much attached to my one daughter the 11 yr old, he was in all her birthday photo's! lol Um, in case you're wondering, she requested pumpkin pie instead of a birthday cake for one of her parties! She likes to think outside the box! :silly: Notice little Rogan's head in the picture, he was at her side the entire day! They're best buds already!!


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Sooooooooooo very cute. If you hadn't mentioned it I wouldn't have noticed the pic of Rogan next to your daughter with her birthday pie.


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Awww...what a cutie!


----------



## coastmom (Jun 23, 2009)

Sooooo cute! 

I know y'all are just over the moon!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Sooo adorable!


----------



## sloane (Jul 24, 2009)

that is so cute...thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

very cute!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

What an absolute cutie pie! Ummm.. speaking of pie...lol.. that is different.  He does look so "at home" and comfortable in the pics, isn't it amazing how well they just settle right into their new home? Just gotta love the standards!! Looking forward to growing pics of him and seeing if he keeps his red nicely!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Ive been waiting for these!! He is one adorable boy! It is great that he and your daughter are bonding so well. Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Have Great Fun! They grow so quickly. Bindi turned 9 months yesterday and got weighed today at 41.9 pounds (when we got her she was 9 pounds).


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

I was anxiously awaiting these pictures too. I'm so glad to see and hear that he is adjusting so easily. He looks absolutely enamoured with your daughter. They will be best buds. When I grew up with my poodle, she was mine and went through everything with me. She still took care of the family and found quality time for everyone. Super special memories.

Your daughter is a cutie! What a great way to spend her birthday with your new puppy. Congrats on a smooth transition!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Ohhhhhh....cuteness everywhere!! Your daughter looks like a sweetheart. Rogan have beautiful black points. I'm sure they are going to be the best of friends. A belated happy birthday to her!
_


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Great photos! So happy to hear things are going so well. Rogan is adorable, as is your daughter.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

thestars said:


> Have Great Fun! They grow so quickly. Bindi turned 9 months yesterday and got weighed today at 41.9 pounds (when we got her she was 9 pounds).


oh wow! I'm thinking he's gonna be a big boy!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

*couple more pics...*

I was playing around with the settings on my camera... The second one is called a "pet" setting and to be honest, i would say this is the most true to life picture so far (although the color is a bit off) . His eyes are so dark everyone keeps saying he looks like a stuffed toy!! (I really NEED a new camera now to capture the true essence of this little guy! lol Um a Canon Rebel from Santa please? :santaclaus These actually turned out quite nicely, he's finally staying still long enough (2 seconds) for me to take a decent pic! lol


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

thanks to everyone for your kinds words!


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

Rogan is adorable. And the pictures of him and your daughter are absolutely precious.


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

spoos are the best for young kiddos!! they look really sweet together!!


----------



## Debbyd (Aug 20, 2009)

I am so glad that Rogan is home with you now. Looks like he is going to be very easy to train. I can get Beau to sit, but only for a couple of seconds, then he is ready to run. I can get him to come (well most of the time) lol. I know you will love Rogan. Debby


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

*ok... a couple more pics...*

just for fun  I'm going to have a million pictures of this little guy! He's just so darn cute!! :cute: ... and he's amazing with kids! Which is good, cause there are a lot of kids in our life!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

He is such a cutie, wow! I love his little red collar. Can't wait to follow him as he grows up.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Cdnjennga said:


> He is such a cutie, wow! I love his little red collar. Can't wait to follow him as he grows up.


The blue one with his name on it was just too big and looked funny on him! So I went out an bought a red one! It suits him much better anyway!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

*heather* said:


> just for fun  I'm going to have a million pictures of this little guy! He's just so darn cute!! :cute: ... and he's amazing with kids! Which is good, cause there are a lot of kids in our life!



_What fabulous shots of the children and Rogan interacting. It is wonderful to see that and they all look so happy!_


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

*heather*, your avitar is so adorable, love it.


----------



## Debbyd (Aug 20, 2009)

Heather, it looks like Rogan is making himself at home. Is he a standard? He is so cute.


----------



## maddiek (Nov 3, 2008)

I love that he and your daughter are best bud's.


----------



## mandi (May 13, 2009)

Those pictures are just so adorable! What memories your daughter will have growing up with her pup. He is so sweet and does look like he will be a wonderful pet. Congratulations! And Happy 11th to your daughter!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Look forward to seeing more and more pics. He is so cute and looks like he is posing for the camera. Love the one with your son by the house. Glad he's home.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

he is so cute congrats on your new red boy!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

amerique2 said:


> Look forward to seeing more and more pics. He is so cute and looks like he is posing for the camera. Love the one with your son by the house. Glad he's home.


not my son but a little guy that's here a lot! It's SO great to see them getting along so well! I love how that pic turned out too! The lighting is cool!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

mandi said:


> Those pictures are just so adorable! What memories your daughter will have growing up with her pup. He is so sweet and does look like he will be a wonderful pet. Congratulations! And Happy 11th to your daughter!


Awe thanks Mandi! I actually have 3 girls (22months, 11 and 14) and a boy (who's 19 and off to University) and they're all super excited about the new puppy! The kids in the pictures are some of the kids I look after during the day and they all love Rogan as well! He is doing really well with all the children which is so special to watch! Kids and puppies... watching them together is like magic!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> he is so cute congrats on your new red boy!


Thanks Roxy! If Rogan turns out half as gorgeous as Enzo I'll be happy!! (btw - took some hibiscus pics... they're ok, yours are WAY better! I want your camera! lol)


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Rogan is cute beyond words.
You and the kids must be thrilled.


----------

